# Colegios del Perú



## MONINCC

PUSE ESA ESCUELITA DE LA PROVINCIA DE ANTA DEL CUSCO... PARA CONTRASTAR CON LAS IMAGENES QUE USTEDES PONEN DONDE TRATAN DE MOSTRAR LO MEJOR DE SUS COLEGIOS QUE CORRESPONDEN A DIVERSAS CLASES SOCIALES.

ESA ESCUELA NO SE LLAMA LOS OLVIDADOS DE DIOS. ERA SOLO UN SARCASMO, NO PENSE QUE LO TOMARIAN EN SERIO. (AUNQUE EN CUSCO SI HAY UN PUEBLO JOVEN LLAMADO ASI) Y SI MIRAN EL NUMERO QUE PUSE TAMPOCO ES LOGICO (0123456789)


----------



## EFVF

*Colegio Militar Francisco Bolognesi - Arequipa*

Unas fotos antiguas de mi colegio:


----------



## tacall

recien lo conozco


----------



## Rя

brian_cusco13 said:


> *COLEGIO LA MERCED DE CUSCO*​
> Es Mi Colegio, no es grande ni pequeño, es mediano y prestigioso, es el colegio que se va a trasladar a San Jerónimo en los siguientes años debido al espacio, es el colegio de la Orden de La Merced, y Bueno se ubica a 1 cuadra de la Plaza de Armas en la Avenida El Sol y Calle Almagro, colinda con la Basilica de La Merced que son los que administran el Colegio!!


estudiamos en el mismo cole :banana: pero yo en el chileno, supongo que es la misma congregacion francesa de las monjas mercedarias o mercenarias como les deciamos aca.. la insignia es la misma, pero nuestro uniforme era mucho mas decente XD.


----------



## W!CKED

Que bonito el colegio La Merced.


----------



## rasogu

EFVF said:


> Unas fotos antiguas de mi colegio:
> 
> [/IMG]


Es el unico colegio militar o hay otro? Recuerdo que en un congreso nacional de colegios en Ilo estabamos planeando meter a un par de arequipeños al inodoro por fastidiosos y eran de un colegio militar supongo que el Francisco Bolognesi


----------



## brian_cusco13

siip LM 4 Ever
jeje
PERO LA CONGREGACION MERCEDARIA ES ESPAÑOLA, x San Pedro Nolasco que fue martir en Barcelona !! 
LA MERCED EN PERU hay en:
*1 en Arequipa
*1 en Puno
*1 en Huacho
*2 en Lima (Atte y Mirones)
*1 en Cusco
xD!!!!!!
y asi la orden se extienda alrededor del Mundo xD!

PD: El uniforme de LM de Cusco es muy chvr, tiene chaleco y una casaca mas que es bn chvr,!! tb es decente !


----------



## brian_cusco13

*COLEGIO SAN JOSÉ LA SALLE CUSCO*​
El Colegio La Salle de Cusco esta ubicado en Wanchaq, es miemrbo del Consorcio de Colegios Católicos.
El Colegio La Salle piensa mover su sede hacia otro sector, la cual ya lo colgaron en su web, y Koko lo puso.
Este Colegio Vendria a ser el Futuro Open Plaza Cusco, pero todavia no se escuchand noticias que si realmente este proyecto se posicionara aca o no.


----------



## andrexitotk

Externado Santo Toribio 1847 (los toribianitos)
Rimac


----------



## Libidito

Buenos coles.


----------



## MONINCC

ENTRE TANTOS COLES URBANOS, ACA LES DEJO OTRA ESCUELITA RURAL... EN CUSCO PORSEACA


----------



## EFVF

rasogu said:


> Es el unico colegio militar o hay otro? Recuerdo que en un congreso nacional de colegios en Ilo estabamos planeando meter a un par de arequipeños al inodoro por fastidiosos y eran de un colegio militar supongo que el Francisco Bolognesi


En Arequipa es el unico Colegio Militar. En el Peru hay cinco en total.


----------



## andy philipps

el santo toribo...ahí estudió mi padre.
¿Alguien estudió o sabe del Horacio Patiño(colegio militar)?
Y si alguien pudiera poner fotos del Cristo Rey...estaría genial.Lo recuerdo como el colegio más grande de todos, realmente era increiblemente extenso, además de ser el mejor de Tacna.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

rasogu said:


> Es el unico colegio militar o hay otro? Recuerdo que en un congreso nacional de colegios en Ilo estabamos planeando meter a un par de arequipeños al inodoro por fastidiosos y eran de un colegio militar supongo que el Francisco Bolognesi





EFVF said:


> En Arequipa es el unico Colegio Militar. En el Peru hay cinco en total.


en total son 6 pero estan creando uno nuevo en Puno. todos son del ejercito peruano y estan al mando del ministerio de defensa. el primero y mas antiguo y glorioso es el Colegio Militar Leoncio Prado en la Perla Callao, le sigue en antiguedad Colegio Militar Francisco Bolognesi de Arequipa, Colegio Militar Ramon Castilla de Trujillo, Colegio Militar Elias Aguirre de Chilclayo, Colegio Militar Pedro Ruiz Gallo de Piura y el Colegio Militar Andres Avelino Caceres de Tarapoto. en Puno se esta creando el colegio militar Manco Capac y que fue inaugurado por el general donayre.

esos son los unicos colegios militares del Peru, todos tienen la misma insignia o blason que solo varia en las iniciales de cada colegio, ademas compartimos el lema : Disciplina moralidad y trabajo.


----------



## Rя

brian_cusco13 said:


> siip LM 4 Ever
> jeje
> *PERO LA CONGREGACION MERCEDARIA ES ESPAÑOLA*, x San Pedro Nolasco que fue martir en Barcelona !!
> LA MERCED EN PERU hay en:
> *1 en Arequipa
> *1 en Puno
> *1 en Huacho
> *2 en Lima (Atte y Mirones)
> *1 en Cusco
> xD!!!!!!
> y asi la orden se extienda alrededor del Mundo xD!
> 
> PD: El uniforme de LM de Cusco es muy chvr, tiene chaleco y una casaca mas que es bn chvr,!! tb es decente !


que raro, aca en chile son de la congregacion de mercedarias francesas :nuts:.


----------



## W!CKED

Y los colegios militares son nacionales?


----------



## rasogu

beatlemaniaco said:


> en total son 6 pero estan creando uno nuevo en Puno. todos son del ejercito peruano y estan al mando del ministerio de defensa. el primero y mas antiguo y glorioso es el Colegio Militar Leoncio Prado en la Perla Callao, le sigue en antiguedad Colegio Militar Francisco Bolognesi de Arequipa, Colegio Militar Ramon Castilla de Trujillo, Colegio Militar Elias Aguirre de Chilclayo, Colegio Militar Pedro Ruiz Gallo de Piura y el Colegio Militar Andres Avelino Caceres de Tarapoto. en Puno se esta creando el colegio militar Manco Capac y que fue inaugurado por el general donayre.
> 
> esos son los unicos colegios militares del Peru, todos tienen la misma insignia o blason que solo varia en las iniciales de cada colegio, ademas compartimos el lema : Disciplina moralidad y trabajo.


En Jauja planenan abrir otro por lo que vi, el nombre lelva el de el heroe de la incursion en la embaja de japon .. creo que es Juan Valer.


----------



## rasogu

Aca la fachada de algunos colegios de Huancayo, haber si algeuin que estudio alli puede poner mas..

El colegio Claretiano


















El colegio andino


----------



## brian_cusco13

se ve bn el claretiano? es particular o nacional???
aaca en cusco no hay!!


----------



## beatlemaniaco

W!CKED said:


> Y los colegios militares son nacionales?


si, son de regimen estatal, la mesualidad que se paga es para la comida y servicios basicos. pero es el ministerio de defensa el que nos proporciona la instruccion y pertrechos.



rasogu said:


> En Jauja planenan abrir otro por lo que vi, el nombre lelva el de el heroe de la incursion en la embaja de japon .. creo que es Juan Valer.


si es cierto, aunque no tengo seguro el nombre. lo que si se es que funcionara un año en Jauja y luego se trasladara a sicaya en Huancayo


----------



## Wild_Swan

Mi colegio: San Vicente de Paúl 

Estas fotos las tomé en septiembre del 2008, mes de aniversario para el colegio. En esa oportunidad tomé esas fotos, dejando de lado el coliseo-auditorio y las instalaciones. 

Voy a darme un tiempo para tomar fotos dentro del colegio. Por ahora...





Capilla


----------



## W!CKED

Por fuera no tiene buena pinta.

Es el que queda en la Panamericana no?


----------



## PieroMG

*Sagrados Corazones Recoleta.*

Colegio católico fundado por la congregación francesa de los Sagrados Corazones. Reconocido por la calidad de su enseñanza de valores y conocimientos. Además, fue el primer colegio religioso con Bachillerato Internacional del país.

Las fotos son de cámara y cel tomadas a comienzos y mediados del 2008.

Estacionamientos:


















Patios:














































Cancha (no pude tomarle fotos ni al Coliseo, ni a la piscina ni a la cancha sintética jaja si consigo pongo fotos):










Otros:














































Si consigo más fotos, las pongo después.


----------



## Wild_Swan

W!CKED said:


> Por fuera no tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Es el que queda en la Panamericana no?



Bueh, qué quieres que te diga; por afuera sólo se ve el muro. Lo bueno del colegio es las herramientas que ofrece al alumno para su aprendizaje. Ahora, si hablamos de infraestructura y areas verdes, el mejor es el Colegio san José. 

Sobre el Colegio san Vicente, hay más información en su página web: http://www.sanvicenteica.edu.pe/

Sí, está ubicado al frente del estadio José Picasso Peratta.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Yo solía nadar en la piscina del Recoleta los veranos, bien chévere ese cole, queda al lado de La Fontana, en Camacho.


----------



## PieroMG

Sí, me encanta la infraestructura de mi colegio.


----------



## eduardo90

Creo que ahi estan mis primitos aunque no estoy seguro...ese colegio cuando lo vi me gustaba pero lo malo es que era religioso


----------



## PieroMG

^^ Qué tiene de malo que sea religioso?


----------



## Libidito

PieroMG said:


> ^^ Qué tiene de malo que sea religioso?


Supongo por que obligan ir a misa todos los domingos a las 7 am, son mas estrictos......y el curso de Religión dura 4 horas


----------



## rasogu

En mia cole el Salesiano de Huancayo llevabamos misa un dia a la semana como curso, osea cada jueves los del entonces primer año de secundaria antes del recreo nos pasabamos dos horas lectivas, escuchando al padre decir como nos ibamos a ganar el cielo hno:, aveces perdiamos mitad del recreo porque el padre se explayaba demasiado, desde esa epoca empece a hacerme agnostico.

Despues me cambie a un colegio laico, aunqeu ironicamente pertenenecia a la ADECORE, todo loque hace el poder del dinero


----------



## brian_cusco13

La Merced y los colegios mas principales de Cusco son católicos, y claro llevamos 2 horas de clase de religion a la semana, la misa creo q es a veces semanal o mensual, en mi cole era mensual x suerte..... asi q no hay paltas??!

tb hay ADECORE en Hyo??
que chvr

aca tb hay ADECORE y las inauguraicones eran bravazas.................. bien chvr!!!!!!!!!!!.!!!


----------



## eduardo90

PieroMG said:


> ^^ Qué tiene de malo que sea religioso?


Soy ateo...y la verdad me fastidiaria horrible tener que recibir clases de religion o ir a misa.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Yo soy agnóstico y creo en todos los dioses, pero no le rezo a ninguno, al primer colegio al que iba en Chaclacayo, que era religioso, nos obligaban a ir a misa todos los domingos, pero a mí no me daba la gana, luego me pasé al Waldorf, en La Molina, colegio liberal en el que hay libertad de religión y no te obligan a hacer ningún acto religioso.


----------



## PieroMG

Libidito said:


> Supongo por que obligan ir a misa todos los domingos a las 7 am, son mas estrictos......y el curso de Religión dura 4 horas





eduardo90 said:


> Soy ateo...y la verdad me fastidiaria horrible tener que recibir clases de religion o ir a misa.


No te obligan a ir a misa para nada :S. No son muy estrictos y el curso de educación para la fe (así se llama en mi colegio) dura dos horas a la semana y te ayudan a formar una moral basada en los valores cristianos. Al menos así es en SS.CC. Recoleta.


----------



## roberto_vp

A mí tampoco me obligaban a ir a misa para nada y el el cursod e religión tenía más de teología diría yo, te muestran todas las realidades de las religiones, fáil desde un punto de vista más filosófico. Hay bastante libertad para creer lo que uno quiera, al menos en secundaria, en mi promo había bastante gente agnóstica (porque los ateos son más bien quienes plantean una razón concreta para no creer).


----------

